

Ask HN: Extending the morning rush of ideas - matt1

I've observed for some time that the majority of my good, creative ideas come within the first minute of my day. From about when I swing my feet out of bed until shortly after I jump in the shower a dozen thoughts rush through my head of a quality that I rarely experience for the rest of the day.<p>Unfortunately, as soon as I realize that I'm in this state of mind it disappears completely.<p>I've read that this is fairly common and imagine that many of you experience it as well.<p>Is there anything you can do to either extend the length of time you're in this creative flow or get back into it at other points throughout the day?
======
ScottWhigham
Stay in bed longer. I do that sometimes and it works for me. Once I've opened
my eyes I am out of that state so keep your eyes closed.

------
cjg
How about a morning bath rather than a shower. It works for me.

